# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Nhôm tấm

## Tuancoi

*có vài tấm nhôm như hình giá 90k/kg, mua tấm nào cân tấm đó*.(ae nào muốn cắt nhỏ tấm nhôm mình đã chọn ra mình sẽ cắt giúp, nhưng máy cắt của mình chỉ cắt đường thẳng thui) _liên hệ Tuấn 0915 611 729_









_AE cần tấm kích thước như thế nào cứ alo_

----------

secondhand

----------


## Tuancoi

bác nào mua ko căt, số lượng nhiều em sẽ bớt giá 80-85k/kg cho nhanh, để còn dọn nhà

----------


## anhthai20121991

a ở đâu zậy

----------


## Tuancoi

> a ở đâu zậy


phước tường,thanh khê_ đà nẵng

----------


## anhthai20121991

> phước tường,thanh khê_ đà nẵng


hi.xa quá.e ở bình dương

----------


## Tuancoi

> hi.xa quá.e ở bình dương


ship đường bộ về nhẹ ko mà mua nhiều mình bớt cho tiền ship.

----------


## Tuancoi

Mấy tấm nhỏ đã ra đi. Còn lại vài tấm lớn. Bác nào hốt hết bán giá 70k/kg cho nhanh bay. Nhanh tay Alo 0915.611.729^

----------


## mig21

Tuancoi cho mình hỏi bạn còn con nguồn 24v nào ko? Cuối tuần sau rãnh mình chạy ra lấy 1 tấm nhôm

----------


## Tuancoi

Nguồn còn nhưng công xuất nhỏ lắm bạn ơi. Nhôm tấm còn vài tấm lớn thui.

----------


## inhainha

Mình còn kính thưa các loại nguồn nè bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoctap256

em cần tấm  850 x 260 x 25 
alu 7075 bác có không nháy em

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, Alu 7075 ở SG thì ở đâu bán ta?

----------


## hoctap256

Chỗ nào bán nhôm công nghiệp đều có bác ạ.
 Apple cứ ca ngợi nhôm serial 7000 đó kaka

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuancoi

> em cần tấm  850 x 260 x 25 
> alu 7075 bác có không nháy em


Rã máy ra nên cũng chẳn biết là mác của em nó là gì. chỉ biết em nó được phay phẳng dùng làm cái mặt bàn máy thui.

----------


## Tuancoi

Tháo thêm đc vài tấm nhỏ nhỏ 10x250x350 ngon ngon nữa đê. Giá chỉ 70k/kg 

15x470x390

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Tháo thêm đc vài tấm nhỏ nhỏ 10x250x350 ngon ngon nữa đê. Giá chỉ 70k/kg 
> 
> 15x470x390


bác có nhôm dày 20mm ko nhỉ

----------


## Tuancoi

Hiện tại chỉ có loại 15 ly. Phay phẳng. Rất cứng. Bạn dùng nhôn 20 ly để chế món j vậy ?

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Hiện tại chỉ có loại 15 ly. Phay phẳng. Rất cứng. Bạn dùng nhôn 20 ly để chế món j vậy ?


e tính làm vai máy mini đấy ạ.hi

----------


## Tuancoi

mi ni thì 15 là quá chắc rùi, cái nhôm mặt bàn máy cứng ngắt, có zalo gửi máy cái hình qua cho xem

----------


## anhthai20121991

> mi ni thì 15 là quá chắc rùi, cái nhôm mặt bàn máy cứng ngắt, có zalo gửi máy cái hình qua cho xem


0975269330 zalo

----------


## zaizai1102

bác còn ít sắt mặt bàn hay đôi vai máy H nào không ? e đang cần tấm sắt 800x800 . nhôm tấm bác có tấm nào to kích thước như thế ới e cái nhé . 0964685888 . e có dùng zalo

----------


## Tuancoi

_còn ít nhôm tấm giải quyết nốt, up lên cho ai cần_

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tháo thêm đc vài tấm nhỏ nhỏ 10x250x350 ngon ngon nữa đê. Giá chỉ 70k/kg 
> Đính kèm 12312
> 15x470x390


Cồn ít nhôm tấm

----------

